# Hallelujah Chorus at the Food Court



## Kim G (Nov 23, 2010)

I thought this was really neat. I love this song!

[video=youtube;SXh7JR9oKVE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SXh7JR9oKVE&feature=player_embedded[/video]


----------



## JennyG (Nov 23, 2010)

That's so good! only in America...!
at _the kingdom of our God, and of his Christ_ I saw a guy wearing a poppy, as we do here for Remembrance. Didn't know it wasan American custom.

Thanks for posting that great clip!


----------



## nwink (Nov 23, 2010)

Kim, I don't know if you've seen this link, but this is a similar situation in a Macy's store:

http://www.puritanboard.com/f52/handels-messiah-64176/


----------



## JennyG (Nov 23, 2010)

...and i see the girl who starts the singing is wearing Union Jacks on her scarf, hooray!


----------



## Don Kistler (Nov 23, 2010)

I found it amazing that the girl who started singing could not bring herself to put her cell phone down throughout the entire song!


----------



## CovenantalBaptist (Nov 23, 2010)

JennyG said:


> That's so good! only in America...!
> at _the kingdom of our God, and of his Christ_ I saw a guy wearing a poppy, as we do here for Remembrance. Didn't know it wasan American custom.
> 
> Thanks for posting that great clip!


 
Actually this happened in Canada, I believe. The poppy is our Remembrance Day (Nov. 11th) custom because of our common British military heritage.


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Nov 23, 2010)

Awesome! I would love to experience this first hand sometime!


----------



## kvanlaan (Nov 23, 2010)

My Uncle sent me the one in Macy's - very cool!


----------



## Christopher88 (Nov 23, 2010)

Two things:
That was sweet, I'm now going to the food court to sing this song and get other to join or throw fries because I can't sing. 
Two: I now want some food, A nice juicy cheeseburger.


----------



## Poimen (Nov 24, 2010)

CovenantalBaptist said:


> JennyG said:
> 
> 
> > That's so good! only in America...!
> ...



Yes it did happen in Canada. The description reads "Welland" which is in Ontario (near Niagara).


----------



## jfschultz (Nov 24, 2010)

Don Kistler said:


> I found it amazing that the girl who started singing could not bring herself to put her cell phone down throughout the entire song!


 
But then the other end of the call could have been her parent who because of health or distance could not be there.


----------



## JennyG (Nov 24, 2010)

Poimen said:


> CovenantalBaptist said:
> 
> 
> > JennyG said:
> ...


well that explains it, thanks 




jfschultz said:


> Originally Posted by Don Kistler
> I found it amazing that the girl who started singing could not bring herself to put her cell phone down throughout the entire song!
> But then the other end of the call could have been her parent who because of health or distance could not be there.



I thought maybe it was her line to a hidden conductor giving the beat


----------

